# Two boys in Central PA - need a good home ASAP.



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

So, the way it looks right now, I will be needing a home lined up for these two boys BY the beginning of January. They were gotten as a Christmas present for my brother around Thanksgiving from a lady who regretfully had to give them up because she didn't have enough airflow in the room they were kept in for them. They are both Petsmart boys, but other than some light sneezing have shown nothing but amazingness since we've had them. Just as she said, they've been shoulder rats through and through. They are big balls of chub and her two young kids used to carry them around all of the time. 

The oldest one (Nigel) was bought last Christmas, so he's around 1 year and a few months and quite a big boy. The tan one (Reepicheep) was bought somewhere in the early spring and is around 9 or so months. Unfortunately, I can't afford to neuter them or I would keep them no question, giving them up is the most painful decision I've had to make. My brother just isn't caring for them as they should and as I'm often gone at school, two cages are too much for my family to handle. As I've said, I can't afford to neuter them so they could live with my girls or I'd do so in a heartbeat. 

I'd love to find a GOOD home that is semi-close and would allow visits once in awhile, or just a good home that they will thrive and be well taken care of in that would be willing to give updates each month or whenever possible.

Pictures upon request, the resolution is just too big for this forum.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Still looking for a home! They have a week before they have to find a good home, help these guys out. I've seen the rat community do wonders, but after over a week, no one's interested. My family doesn't want two cages when I leave for school and they _will_ give them to homes that are not best suited because they aren't as knowledgable of rats as others are.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

If I had another cage, I would be all over this, but my cage is at its limit with three boys going through puberty, so introing them to older unneutered guys wouldn't be in their best interest. I'll try to look around and see if I can find someone who's interested. I'm from Central PA, but go to school more south, but I'll do some calling around, and let you know if I hear anything back!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Theres a facebook group called NorthEasternPA Rat Owners/Breeders group and I can add you if you want, you may have some good luck there! Also, I can help transport about an hour radius from the Philly area.

Scratch that, you've already posted!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

ahrat, they have a cage now that I'd be willing to sell with them. It's beyond huge (we cut the entire middle level out to downsize and it's still more room than a rat could ever wish for) and the spaces of the bars will always be too big for my girls. Also it's great to see someone else from Central PA into rats, right about now I'm feeling pretty alone here. If there were just more people, these boys would have no problem.

PaigeRose, yup! I have. I expected to have an easier time finding a home for them there after seeing how fast the one lady found homes for ALL her rats, but maybe I was mistake :\


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, it often takes longer than a week for adult rats to be adopted out, especially here in areas like PA.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

*mistakenThe youngest is only 9 months, so I'm not sure what is considered an adult rat. They are both honestly the best boys ever. My only regret is that they came to me two years too soon.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

9 months is definitely an adult. They mature (and decline) very quickly.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

The woman who commented on your post has been expressing interest in getting more rats so I really hope it works out for you!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope it does too. So far, everyone who's been interested is 3+ hours away and that's just not going to work.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Need a home by this weekend. Please ask around!


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Need a home by tomorrow.


----------

